# Ballast Track



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

I am at the point of starting to ballast some of the track. The problem I have notice is the ballast section the train is louder. Foam board with cork roadbed. I don't recall when I was modeling in HO(1970's) on the ballasted track being louder. Then again it was open grid work.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the noise increase is probably from the mix that you used to hold the ballast in place..if you use white glue [or similar] the dried glue is very rigid .. and accentuates the noise ..I used thinned dap adhesive that dries with some flexibilty [same as i used to glue track to foam road bed] .. but it's slower drying, ans a little more money, and tough to remove if you change our mind


----------



## Delboy181251 (Mar 23, 2016)

*Ballast track - DAP adhesive*

Hi wvcga,
What do you tin the DAP adhesive with and what ratio do you use?
Cheers.


----------



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

I will live with the louder sound, not real bad. Maybe I didn't notice the sound in the early 70's so much because I had a stereo crank up listening to rock music.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Delboy181251 said:


> Hi wvcga,
> What do you tin the DAP adhesive with and what ratio do you use?
> Cheers.


it's been a while now, but as far as i remember, 1/2 dap, 1/4 water, and 1/4 walmart 91% alcohol, and a couple of drops of dish soap ...shook up in a old white glue bottle ..
the noise difference isn't huge, but is noticeable ..
drawback is that dap can't be softened later on with water the same way that white glue can, it will need physical scrubbing to remove


----------



## Delboy181251 (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info on the DAP.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Ballast caries sound*



Againtrains said:


> I am at the point of starting to ballast some of the track. The problem I have notice is the ballast section the train is louder. Foam board with cork roadbed. I don't recall when I was modeling in HO(1970's) on the ballasted track being louder. Then again it was open grid work.


Againtrains;

This is actually a common problem. When track is glued on top of cork roadbed, the cork acts as a good sound insulator. It keeps much of the sound from reaching the big sounding board/amplifier, called a table. You're using foam under the cork. Some use plywood. The plywood is a much better sounding board than the foam, but either material can act as one. When we glue our ballast down, it creates an alternate, and much better, sound path than the cork. Now the cork's sound insulating properties are bypassed by the ballast. You might try the alternate, less rigid adhesive, already suggested. Anything that helps keep the sound from getting below the cork, may help.

Traction Fan


----------



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

After running things for a little bit. I have decided to enjoy the sound. Is the proto type silent? NOPE...... My problem was it was to silent before the ballast.  When I started the ballast project there was a change. More that is done the better it sounds.


----------

